# Male vs. Female?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello!
I am about to get my first German Shepherd although I have worked with the breed a lot in the past and have owned high-energy dogs of other breeds. I currently only have one dog, a senior female Golden who is very laid-back and submissive (even if another dog tries to fight with her, she just backs off instead of fighting back.)

I did a lot of searching for breeders and I found two good ones who have more "moderate" temperament dogs (not extremely high-drive intense) which I think would be good for my first GSD. I am planning to do dog sports (agility, obedience, tracking) and also hopefully animal assisted therapy with the dog.

I am trying to decide between two puppies currently available. One is a 12 week old male, the other is a 7 week female (will be available at 8 wks old). They both have ancestors who were sport and therapy dogs. The male is a little more advanced, he's had some training already and a lot of socialization from the breeder. The female is located a lot closer so I would be better able to visit, but the male is a bit older so his personality and temperament are a little better known and the breeder thinks he would make a good therapy dog. The female's breeder said she is very sweet, social and outgoing. 
I am not sure what to pick, or possibly I should visit the female since they are close, and then decide? They are about 1.5 hours, the other is about 5.5-6 hours away.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would take the male. You said it yourself, he's a few weeks older, his temperment is a little more known, and he has training in the direction that you want to go. He already has socialization. I also think that since you have a female golden that you should get a male. It will be easier for them to get along in the long run IMO.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008 I also think that since you have a female golden that you should get a male. It will be easier for them to get along in the long run IMO.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008 I also think that since you have a female golden that you should get a male. It will be easier for them to get along in the long run IMO.


agreed!! 
plus I am a little bias for males anyway


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I third that motion...always best to mix the genders. 2 females could (not always) cause issues.

I've had 4 GSD's in my lifetime...3 males and 1 female. The males were much easier to train and live with. They were Ambred; and my female comes from German imports...difference (I dunno).









But, she's definately more of a handful; I should have considered SchH with her...sorry...another story for another thread.

Go for the boy!


----------



## Esther (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm looking to get my first GSD. I really want to adopt from the shelters to help rescue a dog. 

Just wondering the thoughts on boy vs. girl?

I've noticed much more girls avail.

I've always like boy dogs for not particular reason. I want a companion dog and also to help me feel safe when I'm home alone.

I was thinking about training the dog to be a protection dog at first. After some research and talk on the forum I think its a bad idea. But during the research I talked to a man who sells protection dogs $15,000 (ridiculous if you ask me) and he recommended a female.

What's your take?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

He probably reccomends the female because they can be more serious than a male. Personally, there aren't huge differences to me. IMHO males are easier to train. I don't like dealing with heat cycles, so that also rules me in favor of a boy. Spaying a female is more costly than neutering a male. Both sexes are great with people and children. I think males a more easy going, and goofy, more loveable, but females can be this way too. Boys are bigger than females.


----------



## Esther (Jul 22, 2008)

If the females are spayed do they still have the heat cycles? At this shelter the adoption fee includes the spaying or neturing. Is it a really big difference on how much harder it is to train a female than a male?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

No, females don't have heat cycles after they are spayed. Reguarding training, it's not a huge difference, it really depends on the temperment of the dog. I could have a very stubborn male dog and he would be harder to train then a very willing female dog, and vice versa.


----------



## jayman4 (Jun 16, 2008)

I keep reading that females are more serious than the males and that males tend to be the goofballs and more lovable. But in terms of females being serious does that simply mean that they are more alert more often than males, or what? Can someone elaborate on this a little for me?


----------



## Esther (Jul 22, 2008)

I keep reading that females are more serious than the males and that males tend to be the goofballs and more lovable. But in terms of females being serious does that simply mean that they are more alert more often than males, or what? Can someone elaborate on this a little for me? 
_________________________
Jason


That's such a great question. I would really like to know too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had both males (mostly males) and females..Right now I'm on my second female GSD (I also have a female aussie)..

With all of mine, I have found the males are more biddable and easy to train. Not necessarily goofballs they can be tho, but more clingy maybe??(Not a bad thing) They tend to mature later (also not a bad thing) Can be a tad more territorial. 


My females,,the first being a czech rescue, and my new puppy being slovakian/ddr/czech BOTH were/are very smart, very high energy, learn fast and retain it, a tad more independent but very owner bonded, maybe not as physically clingy, but definately aware of where "you" are at all times, more alert as to what's going on around them, they both also seem to bore quickly,,in other words,,teach them something, to much repetition and they bore quickly..they want to move on to something else..They seem to mature faster. The girls while comical, are more serious about what training/working than my boyz have been

THIS has "my" experience with the dogs I've lived with,,and I've had american lines, ddr and have czech/ddr lines..

ALL dogs are different even within the lines/everything depends on the individual dog..

For me,,I prefer a male for a companion dog, and I prefer my girls for agility/obedience that type of thing..
Diane


----------



## jayman4 (Jun 16, 2008)

Diane would you say then that you would avoid having a female as a companion house dog? Is the males clinginess a bad thing where they are constantly following you around, or is it just more noticeable than females?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I know you addressed your post to Diane, but I love how clingy my Apollo is, but at the same time, my Zeus who is Apollo's half brother, is not very clingy at all. He's affectionate when you call him, but he's very independent. Apollo will come up and give you affection, and loves being around me all the time. Like Diane said, it really depends on the dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

absolutely not,,I love my female gsd's,,they were/are both great house dogs,,,they settle well, but, I swear sleep with one eye open ) I also found with mine anyhow,,the girlz were/are not big alert barkers, tho they are always on alert. (my aussies have bigger mouths)..My male gsd right now is also pretty quiet, but does know what's going on.

I totally agree it depends on the individual dog..I have the luxury of being able to spend ALOT of time with my dogs thus, they get alot of exercise/mental and physical.. It could very well be also, that I have some high energy dogs here, that "require" alot of exercise both mental / physical.. and that also may have to with their genetic background. Let's just say if I didn't give them alot of exercise,,I'd probably have some pretty frustrated destructive dogs on my hands. 

My male right now, is VERY clingy,,if I stop short, well you get the picture,,he has to be "where" I am,,sure sometimes annoying, but not to where it irritates me. That dog is going on 12 and has slept ON my bed every nite of his life )) My female puppy is somewhat the same, but not physically clingy,,she has to be in the same room, but not "rightthere"..Yet neither suffer separation anxiety,,they are ok if I leave etc...

I like a dog that 'wants' to be with me,,it is a bond that is not only flattering, but makes for a willingness to please which makes for easy training )) When I get a puppy,,I am constantly rewarding for good behaviors , I hand feed alot, I work on "come" ALL the time, and this has always worked for me in creating a tight bond.

So again,,depends on the dog, not really the gender, the above has just been my experiences with my own dogs..ok done rambling )
Diane


----------



## jayman4 (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the input from both of you I appreciate it.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just my two cents, my female dogs were both more clingy then my present male. He always want to be in eye shot of me but will sit across the room to do so. My females were not like that. They both laid directly under my feet so that when I got up I tripped on them. When I walked and turned around, I tripped on them. Max does follow me but he gives me space.

I am starting to think that males are easier to train as well. One of my females "got it" quickly but was just stubborn and listened when she felt like it. Max is pretty consistent except when the cats are involved









Max was my first male and is from working lines. One of my females was from working lines and the other Ambred. So sometimes I catch myself wondering if he is this way because he is male or because he is from working lines. He paces around much more then both of my other dogs ever did even after a workout. His energy level is way up there!


----------



## engine750wife (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd take the male based on what you said, however, i've always found females to be easier to train.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Depending on the type of therapy work you want to do, I'd consider the female for a couple of reasons.

1. I prefer to get a puppy at 8 weeks.
2. The size of a female may be more welcome in facilities.

I have and love both, so no bias here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

As I currently have females, I am running into this problem: everyone wants males right now. 

I was discussing it with a friend and she popped out with males are cheaper to keep. Cheaper??? How? "Well," she said, "the neuter is cheaper than a spay." Well, for a couple of bucks more you want to feed the dog 33% more for his life time? I just cannot figure how anyone can use THAT as a reason to get a male as opposed to a female -- the cost of speuter. 

I find females absolutely awesome. I find them quicker to learn and very willing to please, loyal, jealous, playful, and a little less quick to accept the stranger than the boys (this is because they are smarter, it may also have to do with the dam needing to protect the den and pups and pack while the dog is simply a nice ornament.)

Leaving home, I protect my boys WITH MY BITCHES! Bitches fit easily anywhere and the vast majority do not lift their legs. While the majority of dogs do. As long as the leg is lifted in appropriate places who cares? 

I find bitches cleaner and for the most part quieter and easier to manage -- not just to train. Dogs, in my opinion, are puppies longer, have more energy and exhuberance, can knock you down with friendliness, and can be a harder sell to landlords, etc. because of their size. 

So why does everyone want dogs? I guess with the stock market and bailout going every which way, maybe people are thinking about going to the matresses. In that case, maybe they want Cujo to protect their matresses. Silly people! Babsy or Jenna or Tori or Whitney or Heidi will do a much better job for two thirds the maintenance cost! 

I think police officers prefer males for their work because of the size and the fact that there will be less down time. Occasionally spayed bitches are not as enthusiastic about training as unaltered bitches. I can just see a criminal stop to admire the diaper on the police bitch..... However, in this last litter, no way would my male have been Schutzhund material, but I have two bitch pups that would probably do great. 

I think that more than looking for a male or female, you should be asking what personality traits you are looking for in a canine. What do you want to DO with the pup. Then find the bitch that matches and you will be very, very happy.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not only the male with female dog thing, but I personally have always had more fun working my males than my females. Guess it goes to bonding as well. The girls are more my husbands dogs, and the males are typically mine. 

Sue, everyone always wants what you dont have!! When I would breed Oxana, everyone was like oh all sables don't you have black. Now with Diesel's first litter, oh you only have a few black ones, 2nd litter tons of black ones, oh you only have a couple of sables, or black was good, but don't you have more females (8 boys 5 girls). Can't win for losing.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

With the ones we've had , our males have always been more people friendly then our females , the females tended to be more one person dogs , meaning they bonded more with one person in the family where the males would bond with who ever was showing them the most attention at the time, or had the tennis ball........lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yep, males are $!*++& pigs. I swear Rushie will go home with anyone he THINKS has better treats than me. Not my girls -- they know which side their bread is buttered on. If you (a stranger) have a treat, than they will take it out of your offered hand, and then you are no more use to them so you will be pretty much ignored. Not Rushie, he will sit there and get his back rubbed and his head rubbed and his ears played with. It is kind of embarrassing. Big Black Bad @$$ dog! 

I live alone, so of course my bitches like me best. But they are happy to see my parents or my sister (except Tori doesn't like Lisa and that's a whole other story). But my brother has a bitch and she loves everyone almost as sticky disgusting as Rushie. LOL. And my Jenna -- well if you do not mind your whole face washed, she is about as affectionate as you could like. 

On dogs being more independent, I don't know. Dubya prefers to sleep outside, not Rush. Jenna and Arwen I will be tripping over. Babsy however is happy to lie on my bed all evening (unless I go into the fridge -- then she comes out long enough to find out if I am sharing).


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

_I find females absolutely awesome. I find them quicker to learn and very willing to please, loyal, jealous, playful, and a little less quick to accept the stranger than the boys (this is because they are smarter, it may also have to do with the dam needing to protect the den and pups and pack while the dog is simply a nice ornament.)_

IMO saying one sex is smarter than the other is being a bit biased. My Apollo is the smartest dog I have ever known, hands down. Male or female, reguardless of breed. Does that mean he's smarter than your female? I don't know, never met your girl, and Apollo isn't even an adult.

I guess the point I am trying to make, is that some males are goofy, such as yours (the way you described them..) but some can be very serious and very leery just like females.

I have also never had a male mark the inside of the house I've lived in. Generalizations are just that, generalizations.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

The males being more goofy made me kinda laugh , yea sure , they can be a bit goofy at times , but don't for second consider that a character issue , they can go from rolling around on their backs in mom's flower's to complete on guard alert faster then you can blink your eye , they can become very serious very quickly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are we wanting to start a fight about something so silly??? I think females are smarter - big deal. And who said anything about marking in the house? I said so long as they lift their leg where appropriate, who cares? Did you take that to mean my dogs mark in my house???

My boy's serious side has never been tested, and if I get my way, it never will be. He's a cream puff. That is what MOST people want and need. MOST people out there do not know what to do with a serious dog. Take that as a generalization if you want to. Fight about it if you want to. And then look at all the dogs with bite histories or that are suddenly showing aggression and are being downloaded or euthed. 

This was a light silly post about males and females. I love bitches. Do you have a problem with that? I have a couple of awesome dogs, but they don't hold a candle to my girls. So I am biased. Sue me. Uhg, Me-Sue. Yeah, Whatever. I think I am way too tired for this today.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I think you need to look at the individual GSD, I don't think you can lump all males one way and all females the other way, they are all individuals.

I also think it has a lot to do with breeding and gene's. I have three females in the house and not one of them are the same. I have always had male dogs and none of them were the same. 

Val


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

This a a great thread full of opinions. I have now and have had in the past both sexes. I found that my females were a bit hard headed, always in the trash, chewing things etc. My bitch pup now is very energetic, but at the same time is pretty "mom" oriented, follows me from room to room lays at my feet etc. My boy pup is more laid back, lays at anyones feet, quieter. I have always preferred males to train, I guess it's the laid back thing. I wouldn't let distance stop you too much from choosing the dog that is right for you. Visit both. It's a life long decision you're about to make, doing everything in your power to make sure it's the "right " one.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Selzer, I was not trying to pick a fight with you. There are new members on here that are very inexperienced with the breed, and if they see a biased post they might just agree with that one. They need to see both sides of the coin.

That said, I think Val said everything I wanted to say and more.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The OP was asking which was better, males or females. I gave my opinion from my experience with both sexes. Personally, I will always choose a female over a male for the reasons I mentioned. 

Certainly you can find a bitch who is more outgoing than a dog, and you can find a dog that is easier to manage and train than a bitch. But I generally find the opposite to be true. 

Who can make that choice for another anyway. There are people who love dogs more and others that love bitches more. I will venture to guess that MOST have a preference. Personally, I love my dogs for certain traits and I love my bitches for other traits. 

I didn't realize that you have to spell it out every time you are providing an opinion. If I say the sky is blue are you going to have a problem with that too, after all it may be shades of pink, grey, or black where you are right now. So I must say, in my opinion, the sky is blue and bitches are better. Ok, got it.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to say that when it comes to guide work, I love my girls! But it is my own personal preference. I like the challenge they give me! And boy, when the girls figure it out, they are fantastic working dogs! I will also say that it generally takes me a few months longer to get to that point than those who foster males. A lot of fosters prefer the males because they're just more laid back. 
I have just recently added a male pup to my household(Frodo) and have been amazed at how easy it is with him. Would I trade him? Heck no!
Will I foster males? Heck no!!!
I think both sexes get to where you want them to be eventually. It's just a matter of how much you're willing to donate to get them there.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think females are smarter than males, exactly, it just seems that females are more eager to please than males. My males have seemed to have more of their own agenda. My girls are so much easier to get an expected behaviour from. 
However, to live with as part of my large pack, my males are so much easier going. Yes I know there are harder males than mine out there and my alpha female is very alpha, but my males just seem more laid back and forgiving with the rest of the pack than my females. 
Also with a multi dog house hold, multiple females can create problems. My girls do fine with each other (Neko is very omega and gives to Lexi all of the time) but with my Rhodie mix they don't tolerate anything. I have had to keep them seperated for about a year now due to her over the top exitement and their intolerance of her rude behaviour.
Do I love male dogs, absolutly, would I ever start another working male? Not too sure, maybe, if it was the right one. Would I start another working female? In a heartbeat!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerThe OP was asking which was better, males or females. I gave my opinion from my experience with both sexes. Personally, I will always choose a female over a male for the reasons I mentioned.
> 
> Certainly you can find a bitch who is more outgoing than a dog, and you can find a dog that is easier to manage and train than a bitch. But I generally find the opposite to be true.
> 
> ...


Please don't antagonize me, I haven't been rude to you. I was simply making a statement. 

I think it's actually interesting to see all of the different experiences we have had that either go with or go against the generalizations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"Selzer, I was not trying to pick a fight with you. There are new members on here that are very inexperienced with the breed, and if they see a biased post they might just agree with that one. They need to see both sides of the coin.

That said, I think Val said everything I wanted to say and more. "

Ok, than what you are doing is insulting people's intelligence. Most of the people on this board can read a post about people's opinions on males and females without feeling that any of them have a monopoly on the truth. If you ask for someone's opinion, than you are going to get information that is correct and some that is biased and some that is incorrect. If you are blogging for information on the internet you will get some that is correct, some that is biased, some that is incorrect. If you go to your vet or your trainer or your breeder for information, you will get some that is correct, some that is biased and some that is incorrect. 

People however new to the site understand that they have to read and then decide what makes the most sense to them. To suggest that someone will take it to the bank that females are smarter because someone said it on the internet is insulting. 

I think it is rediculous to think that we should have to qualify every last thing we say as an opinion or a fact. If it was a fact, than I would have cited a study that proved the "fact" but the fact is, that most studies are disproved somewhere down the line, because you can pretty much make the facts say what you want depending on the criteria. 

Isn't it just great that nobody really knows anything about anything? So everything is really an opinion. Again too tired to make a whole lot of sense right now and too many facts running around chasing eachother in my brain. 

New People: Do NOT Believe ANYTHING you read unless you back it up by several biased studies and a bunch of worthless facts. In five or ten years, the facts will change and the outcome will probably be different anyway. In a hundred years, someone might still care, buy you and I won't.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sue, no one insulted anyone's intelligence. You are just insulted becasue people don't agree with "Your Opinion". Sorry but you need to get over it. There are alot of people who don't agree with "My Opinion" on this board and that is fine with me. See I don't feel that I need to make the world agree with "My Opinion" or agree with what I have seen in my experience.

I could have posted all the dogs that I have had that go against your experience but I didn't. I said


> Quote:I think you need to look at the individual GSD, I don't think you can lump all males one way and all females the other way, they are all individuals.
> 
> I also think it has a lot to do with breeding and gene's. I have three females in the house and not one of them are the same. I have always had male dogs and none of them were the same.
> 
> Val


So no one is picking a fight or insulting anyone intelligence just becaseu they don't happen to agree with you.

Val


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I have found that boys and girls are pretty much equal. It really just boils down to breeding and temperament. To many variance to say girls or boys are easier/harder.

I just have a stronger attraction to males.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is it not possible that to some people's personality, females or males may be in general a better match? I think that males and females do in general have different traits. And our personalities are generally drawn to one or the other. 

I suppose there are people who land on the line between this and that who will fair equally with either. 

And there are dogs who are bitchier in certain ways and bitches that are somewhat less bitchy in some ways. These dogs may suit a bitch-person and vise-versa.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I get along pretty much with all types of dogs, whether male or female, big or little.

I think alot of peoples preference actually is more of the Alpha type thing. Some people like those really strong alpha type dogs that will at certain times just flip you the furry paw, others just can't handle that type of personality. I don't care of a dog lifts it's leg to pee or squats to pee, makes no difference to me.

I enjoy the challenging type dogs; those nice hard dogs that you need to work to gain their repect, then go to other extreme of dogs that might have some type of nerve challenge that needs to be worked with and managed. I love each dog for what it. 

I know some people say they like females or males, but I think thoses preferences were/are formed by past experiences. I always had males, Cheyenne was my first female, she was a challenge. But I can't say that I prefer one sex over the other.

Val


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI know some people say they like females or males, but I think thoses preferences were/are formed by past experiences. I always had males, Cheyenne was my first female, she was a challenge. But I can't say that I prefer one sex over the other.
> 
> Val


I agree. We have only had 2 females and one male, so much less experience than many others, our females have been easier in alot of ways







, but then there is specific things I love about our male as well , but I do not think it is a female vs. male thing just that the females have been a different "type" or personality than that of our male. 

One could probably find a very similar personality to our male in some bitches and vice versa. There probably is some differences that are specifically due to what sex they are!?!? but not enough to make me prefer one over the other I guess.

So I think it most likely comes down to the specific dog regarding what you traits you prefer over others, just my opinion







I love them all!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a boy, and he is so, so, sooooo silly.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi-
Am getting my third shpherd Dec. 13th- female pup. I rescued a 1.5 year old female and had a male from 10 wks.old previously. I found both easy to train and equally obedient- my male would sometimes play the "Do I have to?" card, but not often. I prefer the female for the size aspect. My male was 120 pounds and though friendly, people generally crossed the street when they saw him coming. I felt bad for him because it wasn't his fault he was bred over standard size. Also, the spay/neuter is a one time expense and more than makes up for itself over the lifetime of vaccinations, medications, heartworm etc. for a smaller vs. larger size dog.


----------

